# My dog is in labour



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all, This is my dogs first litter, she is 63 days today and started the labour at 6am i.e panting, restlessness and shaking. Her waters broke at 11.30am and since then she has continued panting and shaking but does not seem to be visably pushing yet? Is this normal and how long is reasonably safe to leave her after her waters have broken before ringing the vet?

Many Thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have no idea, but i think it would be a good idea to ring your vet anyway, so they will at least be on standby should there be problems.

I hope is goes well. Do you know roughly how many pups?


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thankyou, yes I have run the vet, the very unhelpful receptionist advised me that the vet would only speak to me when it becomes an emergency! 

Took her to have a scan at 4 weeks and the vet advised me that all they could tell me is that there is more than one puppy.

Hope it starts soon as she is worn out!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi

Does she have any discharge at the moment. If she does look out for green colour.

Green before a pup is born is not good and she will need to see a vet asap.

What breed is she?

Hopefully she will start to push soon.


When she starts to push she should have the first pup within 2 hours, if not then its a vet asap too


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

No discharge, just clear (yellowish) waters, This has now stopped though, she is laying on her side now. 

She is a Bichon Frise.

Before the waters broke I could see a dark kind of bubble, which she licked and then the waters came, since then nothing can be seen at the opening.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Receptions who adopt a high and mighty attitude really annoy me  They are paid to type and answer the phone. I'd phone back and insist on speaking to the organ grinder if only for peace of mind as it's a first litter and to put the vet in the frame of whats going on 

Best of luck & hopefully you will have some beautiful pups soon xx


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks I will try this now, I know exactly what you mean! 

I only wanted some reassurance from the vet, who is actually very nice, if your lucky enough to be past the interrogation!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Best of luck with whelping,hope mom and pups do well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww fingers crossed all goes well, good luck.xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

OOOH, Exciting... Everyone is having pups at the minute, I'm so jealous  Whats happening now?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG more puppies hope it goes well for you


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, She is laying in her bed at the mo, panting alot! She just got up had a drink, and a wee.

Really hope it wont be much longer, She looks completely worn out bless her!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

I have sent you a private message x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless her, hope it all goes well,xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Any signs of pushing yet??

Keep an eye on her when she goes for a wee...It has been known for a bitch to drop one (a pup) when shes outside foe a wee.

Thinking of you

xx


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Really!? Didnt know that, I will be sure to follow her around EVERYWHERE then!

Im also slightly concerned regarding how I will know when she has had all the pups, as I have no idea how many she has. 

Thanks for all your help and advice everyone - its really appreciated - fingers crossed ill have some gorgeous puppies soon! 

xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When we had our first litter we were advised not to let her go longer than 3 hours after the waters broke. The vet told us if nothing had happened by then to phone and to take her in.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

had a PM and she said she thought she was pushing x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

ooo fingers crossed.come on likkle pupsters!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

oooh good good. things are moving then. what a nice dog to have them in the day time


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

need pics :L x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> oooh good good. things are moving then. what a nice dog to have them in the day time


Too right so considerate bless her :thumbup:

But can she hang on till I have been shopping!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

OOO exciting i hope everything gies well, Tia had hers in the afternoon.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

any news yet?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Very obliging isnt she, lolol. Good luck with the puppies, cant wait to hear about them now.....................:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Green/black or any other dark coloured gungy stuff is not good and needs vet attension straight away..after the first pup then its not a problem..clear, yellow, cream gunge ect is fine through out pregnancy and labour.

after the waters have broke there is no set time when the bitch will have first pup could be seconds later or 5/6 hours later, and its not a problem.
If she starts pushing and nothing happens then there could be a problem..I would let her push up to an hour if still nothing get the vet straight out, some breeders will leave them pushing for up to 2 hours..but i wouldnt and i wouldnt advise anyone to either, even more so if its the first bitch they whelp.
Good luck with the litter, i hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its so exciting, ........


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Any news yet- hope she's ok


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

No replies yet, so things must be moving now............goodie goodie gum drops. puppies.:thumbup:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there is any news xx


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Took her to the vets, 1st pup was stuck! Vet got him out and hes alive! rushed bella and pup into car to get her home so she can have the rest and pup no 2 came out in the car! Home now and in her box, both pups are feeding - waiting to see if there is anymore! Bella was perfect and did everything without intervention! yay! so happy xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nothing as yet, Hope everything goes ok for her,


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congratulations! did think it may be stuck  pics when you can ;-)


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

bellababy said:


> Took her to the vets, 1st pup was stuck! Vet got him out and hes alive! rushed bella and pup into car to get her home so she can have the rest and pup no 2 came out in the car! Home now and in her box, both pups are feeding - waiting to see if there is anymore! Bella was perfect and did everything without intervention! yay! so happy xx


Congratulations xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

bellababy said:


> Took her to the vets, 1st pup was stuck! Vet got him out and hes alive! rushed bella and pup into car to get her home so she can have the rest and pup no 2 came out in the car! Home now and in her box, both pups are feeding - waiting to see if there is anymore! Bella was perfect and did everything without intervention! yay! so happy xx


I am very surprised the vet let you take her home after problems with first pup being born  
Good luck with the rest though.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh congrats,welcom to the two new babies,well done mommy.x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats great news 

Did vet think there were more?

Hope Mum and 2 pups doing good

xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bellababy said:


> Took her to the vets, 1st pup was stuck! Vet got him out and hes alive! rushed bella and pup into car to get her home so she can have the rest and pup no 2 came out in the car! Home now and in her box, both pups are feeding - waiting to see if there is anymore! Bella was perfect and did everything without intervention! yay! so happy xx


Thank god for that, good luck with the next ones.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

yay well done mum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

That's good mum and puppies all ok, do you think she has more to come?

Photos please when you have time


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww big congrats, welcome to the world likkle pups


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Congrats...lovely two healthy pups! xx


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

4 puppies now, 3 girls and 1 boy! x


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

ooo exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

aww!well done!


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Fabulous news! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice going, well done mummy dog. 4 Healthy babies to care for. xxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

4 puppies....whoo hoo brilliant !!!!!!!!!,,...:thumbup:...


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh thats brilliant,well done!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Ooooh, brilliant!
Can't wait to see them xxx
.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Any more pups?? How exciting!
Hope mum is doing well
xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats on the pups hope is all well...Jill


----------



## RoxyandArchiesMum (Mar 19, 2010)

excellent news well done:thumbup:
Hope Mum and Pups are all doing well


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pleased things are going well


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats  Awesome news... Any more come out yet? Or is mom done?  4 healthy pups is good


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Think she has finished now at 4 gorgeous puppies, Shes still panting but think thats cos shes completely worn out! She has eaten and been outside since so all good! Not sure how to get the pictures on here?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats Glad mum and pups are doing well 
And well done for taking your bitch to vets


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

To attach a photo to a post click on the little paperclip which will bring up another window to upload from your computer click on 'browse' find the picture you want left click on picture and then upload, once uploaded close the window click on the paperclip again and then click on the uploaded image - you should then have your photo in your post


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals xxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats to you and mum and 4 little ones.
can't wait to see them.


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for all your messages, here are some pics xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They are so cute, welldone you and mummy look happy


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwww they are just adorable. :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god !!!! im in love, how cute are they and mummy.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

awww cute


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh Bless,they are so beautiful!! all pink white and squidgy!!
Well done mommy dog.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww, how sweet and Mum looks like she is a natural. All these puppies,makes me all broody for another pup!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it just me or are them pups huge  gorgeous gorgeous plump little critters


----------



## RoxyandArchiesMum (Mar 19, 2010)

awwww them pups are so cute, and are a lovely size too. Mum is gorgeous and looks very proud and so she should be


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

They are big pups I think for the breed! Suprisingly so being as Bella is very tiny! 

Bella is doing great, eating 3 times her usual amount which is good as the pups are certainly hungry babies!! 

She wont let my 2 young daughters near the puppies but is fine with me, I did expect this but hope that she will in time be a bit more receptive to them!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, once she has got over the shock of aliens coming out her lady bits she'll settle and let people get closer to them


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww they are gorgious!!!! Soooo sweet!! Glad all went well.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Awwww! lovely pictures, well done to you and Mummy, many congratulations! x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely pictures they're so cute :001_wub:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just caught up with this story how lovely congratulations and love the piccies :thumbup:


----------



## Pop (Mar 26, 2010)

wow! I've been gripped reading this!!! Congrats!


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

bellababy said:


> She wont let my 2 young daughters near the puppies but is fine with me, I did expect this but hope that she will in time be a bit more receptive to them!


Congratulations, ive got 3 weeks to go. When my girl had her last litter she would not let my 15 year old son anywhere near her for about 4 weeks, but would let anyone else. Think it might of had some think to do with his hormones.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Hope it all goes well, I will be in the same situation in a couple of days with my black lab and really interested to hear your news and how it goes so please update and thinking of you all! LOL xx


----------

